# Prime Rib & more on the Davy Crockett Grill



## Old Dave (Dec 19, 2015)

Since there will only be the two of us for our Christmas dinner this year and the weather looks nasty for 13 of the next 15 days, we decided to celebrate our Christmas meal a few days early as we do like to do it outside on a grill.












I started a green bean casserole with a few slices of bacon and about 1/2 pound of aged (20 months ) country ham for seasoning. 

I also rubbed peanut oil over a couple of those big baker potatoes and then added a sprinkle of rub. 

We plugged our 5.10 pound roast with garlic, rosemary, and thyme and Jan selected a rub with some dill in it for the meat. I sprinkled on a fairly heavy dose of the rub and the first stage of our meal was ready to go on the cooker. 











I rolled the little GMG Davy Crockett around to our cooking patio and fired it up and set the temp at 170 degrees for the first hour to be sure we got some smoke flavor into the roast. I then raised the temp up to about 325 measured on the cooking grid to finish this part of the cook. Was a cool 19 degree morning at the start of the cook. 






Just before the meat got done, we made up the Pineapple Upside Down Muffin Cakes for our dessert. I also got my yeast rolls ready for the cooker. 






When the meat was done (120 internal), I pulled it along with the potatoes and green bean casserole off of the cooker and added the yeast rolls and the dessert cakes. I then foiled the potatoes and the roast for about 40 minutes before serving.















The meat and potatoes looked great coming out of the foil after the rest period and the balance of the meal looked good as well. 






I sliced the roast into three pieces for serving.
















As plated...Jan made up a pound of compound butter for the potato and rolls and also a nice tossed salad with some sliced hard boiled eggs and poppy seed dressing on top. The dessert cake was plated with some ice cream and this was our early Christmas dinner.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 19, 2015)

You are the master Dave, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 27, 2015)

Very fine looking meal!!!


----------



## Max1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking good.


----------

